# New prop for Suzuki 60



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Here is my new Foreman prop for my not yet built new skiff. I talked with Jack, a couple weeks ago and he said he had THE prop for my EVOx with a Zuke 60. 12.5"x14p xxx cup. It's a monster for a 60. Now I just have to wait for my boat...
I also ordered his custom shallow water intake screens.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Here is my new Foreman prop for my not yet built new skiff. I talked with Jack, a couple weeks ago and he said he had THE prop for my EVOx with a Zuke 60. 12.5"x14p xxx cup. It's a monster for a 60. Now I just have to wait for my boat...
> I also ordered his custom shallow water intake screens.
> View attachment 118944
> View attachment 118946


how do you put muffs on with those screens- do they still fit over?


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

If you want to test it, bring it on over. I'm not terribly happy with the prop I have and would be interested in how it performs for you. 

I have an EVOx with a 60 in case that wasnt implied


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

g8rfly said:


> how do you put muffs on with those screens- do they still fit over?


I don't use muffs, only flush with hose adapter on current skiff. Will do the same when I get my EVOx


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

mavdog32 said:


> If you want to test it, bring it on over. I'm not terribly happy with the prop I have and would be interested in how it performs for you.
> 
> I have an EVOx with a 60 in case that wasnt implied


Where are you? I'm going to try it on a friend's Fury hopefully tomorrow that has a Zuke 60.
The prop, along with a bunch of other equipment, is being shipped to East Cape Monday to wait for my boat.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Tampa


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

I’m curious on the performance also . They seem to have the prop dialed in pretty good that came on my Evo. Haven’t seen anyone really getting any better numbers on the top end and hole shot is good. I don’t know if it would be worth getting another prop.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Swe said:


> I’m curious on the performance also . They seem to have the prop dialed in pretty good that came on my Evo. Haven’t seen anyone really getting any better numbers on the top end and hole shot is good. I don’t know if it would be worth getting another prop.


If you buy a Foreman for hole shot it will have decent top end but you can’t have both. You can tell him you’d rather have less hole shot and more top end and he will build it that way for you. It’s a give and take.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

My friend’s Fury with Zuke 60, Foreman prop and Permatrim cav plate is a 33mph boat. Holeshot is sick and can run full jack up without overheating or blowing out. We don’t have long runs so giving up some top end for shallow water running is way more important.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> My friend’s Fury with Zuke 60, Foreman prop and Permatrim cav plate is a 33mph boat. Holeshot is sick and can run full jack up without overheating or blowing out. We don’t have long runs so giving up some top end for shallow water running is way more important.


Exactly, I’d rather have that instant hole shot and control jacked up than 3-4mph more top and and lose most of the hole shot. I know some of you have been on and operated a boat with terrible hole shot and in my opinion it’s just about the most helpless feeling when you have to struggle to jump on plane and go. Half a boat length hole shot and 32-34mph is hard to beat unless you are wanting to stay in the channel and run 40 with more of a speed prop that blows out as soon as you begin to jack it up or lose water in turns.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

For motors that do not have hose flush connections, you can still use muffs on Jack's screens, but you have to be a little more careful about where the water leaves the muffs and enters the screens. If you put it too far back, the water will not go through the screen since only the front is open. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mavdog32 said:


> Tampa


What's the prop you have now? What's the length and weight of your EVOx? I'm thinking about re-powering with a zuke 60 but not sure what prop to start out with?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone considered a raked out 4 blaked prop on the zuke 60?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Please post your numbers after you get your boat. I have the same setup.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Please post your numbers after you get your boat. I have the same setup.


The performance of my buddy's Fury with a Zuke 60 should be really close to the EVOx performance. I'll ask him and get his numbers for you. They will give you a good comparison to work with. I don't get my X until end of May-ish.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

I’ll post some 3 blade numbers from different props this weekend . Hoping to get out tomorrow and test another prop on my Evo X.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm running the ss Suzuki prop on a heron 18. Raised my motor to max on transom. Add a little cup. 11 3/4x16 I'm getting full rpm 6300 32-35mph my wife and I 170 lbs [she's 6ft] me 200 lbs 2 kids 38 and 45 lbs. Not slow out of hole. With full trim I get those speeds and rpms

There's a prop on Ebay called signature I'm dying to try it's a semi cleaver 11.25x16. By what I hear semi cleaver props dont lift bow,in turn cause quicker planning and increase speed

https://www.ebay.com/itm/151082984235


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

captjsanchez said:


> I'm running the ss Suzuki prop on a heron 18. Raised my motor to max on transom. Add a little cup. 11 3/4x16 I'm getting full rpm 6300 32-35mph my wife and I 170 lbs [she's 6ft] me 200 lbs 2 kids 38 and 45 lbs. Not slow out of hole. With full trim I get those speeds and rpms
> 
> There's a prop on Ebay called signature I'm dying to try it's a semi cleaver 11.25x16. By what I hear semi cleaver props dont lift bow,in turn cause quicker planning and increase speed
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/151082984235


I'm running a 4 blade semi cleaver on my Vantage VHP with a Zuke 140. It's really good coming out of the hole and doesn't mind running at high jack settings. I can get up at full jack although I need to pay attention to the throttle so I don't over rev. It's a good compromise of holeshot and speed. My 3 blade Suzuki prop squats more on holeshot but is 6 mph faster on top end. Both handle well in tight turns.


----------



## zach (May 17, 2014)

Bumping this thread - I have a 60 Suzuki on a 16' Heron. Running the suzuki 3 blade 11 3/4 x 16. I consistently hit the rev limiter and am looking for a new prop.

Would like a 4 blade, looking for better 'bite' in sharp turns as well as a degree of stern lift versus the current setup. 

Is anyone running a 4 blade on the Suzuki? If so, which one?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Any update or numbers on the Foreman prop for the 60 Zuke?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry @Net 30 no numbers. I don't have a motor for my EVOx yet. EC is supposed to get a shipment of motors from Suzuki end of September. My boat is pretty much finished just waiting on a motor...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Sorry @Net 30 no numbers. I don't have a motor for my EVOx yet. EC is supposed to get a shipment of motors from Suzuki end of September. My boat is pretty much finished just waiting on a motor...


No problem. Man that _sucks_ that motors are back ordered that far. My skiff has been in storage while I'm up in Mass. playing with Stripers, Ablies and Bonitas.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> No problem. Man that _sucks_ that motors are back ordered that far. My skiff has been in storage while I'm up in Mass. playing with Stripers, Ablies and Bonitas.


Next year I'm coming up there to Mass to chase stripers and albies with you unless I'm in Mexico getting taunted by permit...


----------

